# Vaping and fitness



## Jengz

Sup vapers of the world,

So today I completed my first 10km run since I’m off the stinkies. I have gained a lot of weight since my last race and didn’t have enough time to prepare for this one.

Just a bit of background, I use to participate in the 2 ocean half marathon, did the Vaal marathon, a few other half marathons and use to train quite often.

For all those who run you should know that at some point in the race your heart rate stabilizes, breathing becomes less hasty and you find an easy rhythm. While on the stinkies it use to kick in about 7-9 JMS into a race and the first 7-9 kms were my the worst.

This being my only race I can compare to the past, I’ve noticed that I reached this point of equilibrium significantly faster and even though I gained a whopping 30kgs since my last race I did not struggle during the first few kms as much as I use to.

I can’t say that vaping is good for you but it sure as hell does not have the impact on your body as smokes do. Yes my legs are killing me but my breathing etc was a lot easier despite my heavy weight I was lugging around.

I am so motivated to get back into running and drop this excess person I’ve gained and wish that I can compare my times of next years 2 oceans half marathon to what I’ve done in the past.

Just my take on how vaping has helped me

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 7


----------



## Halfdaft

What I've found is that I've cut down on my sugar intake since I started vaping, whenever I feel for something sweet I just grab my mod and I'm good.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Jengz

Halfdaft Customs said:


> What I've found is that I've cut down on my sugar intake since I started vaping, whenever I feel for something sweet I just grab my mod and I'm good.


I need to do the same but the problem is that I married a pastry! Life is good but yoh it’s hard to lose weight like this

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Halfdaft

Jengz said:


> I need to do the same but the problem is that I married a pastry! Life is good but yoh it’s hard to lose weight like this


Oh I know the feeling, my girlfriend is currently in her final year of culinary school and twice a week she comes home with a box of goodies.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Silver

Jengz said:


> Sup vapers of the world,
> 
> So today I completed my first 10km run since I’m off the stinkies. I have gained a lot of weight since my last race and didn’t have enough time to prepare for this one.
> 
> Just a bit of background, I use to participate in the 2 ocean half marathon, did the Vaal marathon, a few other half marathons and use to train quite often.
> 
> For all those who run you should know that at some point in the race your heart rate stabilizes, breathing becomes less hasty and you find an easy rhythm. While on the stinkies it use to kick in about 7-9 JMS into a race and the first 7-9 kms were my the worst.
> 
> This being my only race I can compare to the past, I’ve noticed that I reached this point of equilibrium significantly faster and even though I gained a whopping 30kgs since my last race I did not struggle during the first few kms as much as I use to.
> 
> I can’t say that vaping is good for you but it sure as hell does not have the impact on your body as smokes do. Yes my legs are killing me but my breathing etc was a lot easier despite my heavy weight I was lugging around.
> 
> I am so motivated to get back into running and drop this excess person I’ve gained and wish that I can compare my times of next years 2 oceans half marathon to what I’ve done in the past.
> 
> Just my take on how vaping has helped me



Congrats @Jengz 
Great to hear
All the best for your next race and may you be successful in shedding the excess kilos
Vaping for the win! (Versus smoking, that is)

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Faizel Bhamjee

I also use to smoke stinkies for almost 10 years and decided to quit and start vaping..vaping for around 2 to 3 years and my oh my have i seen a huge difference in my health..i dnt get sick as often as i used to..my chest doesnt burn when i play soccer..my breathing and my fitness is soo much better. Breath doesnt stink...my best friend use to say im mad whenever i met him and always had a different setup..about 3 months ago he msgd and told me he wants to start vaping..so took him to a vape shop, got him a mod and borrowed him a tank..he started out with 3mg nic and suprisingly from then till now..his already on 0mg and he also says he notices a huge difference in his breathing ect sinve he started vaping...he doesnt smoke anymore but still vapes...

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Clouds4Days

Jengz said:


> Sup vapers of the world,
> 
> So today I completed my first 10km run since I’m off the stinkies. I have gained a lot of weight since my last race and didn’t have enough time to prepare for this one.
> 
> Just a bit of background, I use to participate in the 2 ocean half marathon, did the Vaal marathon, a few other half marathons and use to train quite often.
> 
> For all those who run you should know that at some point in the race your heart rate stabilizes, breathing becomes less hasty and you find an easy rhythm. While on the stinkies it use to kick in about 7-9 JMS into a race and the first 7-9 kms were my the worst.
> 
> This being my only race I can compare to the past, I’ve noticed that I reached this point of equilibrium significantly faster and even though I gained a whopping 30kgs since my last race I did not struggle during the first few kms as much as I use to.
> 
> I can’t say that vaping is good for you but it sure as hell does not have the impact on your body as smokes do. Yes my legs are killing me but my breathing etc was a lot easier despite my heavy weight I was lugging around.
> 
> I am so motivated to get back into running and drop this excess person I’ve gained and wish that I can compare my times of next years 2 oceans half marathon to what I’ve done in the past.
> 
> Just my take on how vaping has helped me



Hi brother
If you need any help to burn some of that weight off let me know a friend of mine shared me a link in Feb and within 2 months dropped 10kg and i didnt have to starve myself.

Its a training and diet program but you get a video a day for 8 weeks which really helps motivate you.

As the old saying
But what you put in , is what you get out.


----------



## TheV

Well done @Jengz! I commend your efforts and definitely agree that vaping (although not healthy) is much better than smoking in this regard.
I find that vaping has little to no effect on my breathing and lung capacity. I managed to hit my running goals this year whilst vaping up a storm.



Jengz said:


> I need to do the same but the problem is that *I married a pastry!* Life is good but yoh it’s hard to lose weight like this


Which pastry did you marry?
A Punschkrapfen perhaps?





 lol

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Amir

I play soccer twice a week and train every other day of the week. I'm an athlete... well currently recovering from a broken collar bone and laziness (that's a sickness too). Vaping has made this task a whole lot easier for me. I wake up feeling fresher, I longer smell like an ash tray... I taste food better and I dont have that nasty morning phlegm cough anymore

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jengz

TheV said:


> Well done @Jengz! I commend your efforts and definitely agree that vaping (although not healthy) is much better than smoking in this regard.
> I find that vaping has little to no effect on my breathing and lung capacity. I managed to hit my running goals this year whilst vaping up a storm.
> 
> 
> Which pastry did you marry?
> A Punschkrapfen perhaps?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol


Aaaaahahahahaha I only seen this now! A pastry CHEF! But now why must you send pics when a man is dieting! Harsh

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Jengz

Clouds4Days said:


> Hi brother
> If you need any help to burn some of that weight off let me know a friend of mine shared me a link in Feb and within 2 months dropped 10kg and i didnt have to starve myself.
> 
> Its a training and diet program but you get a video a day for 8 weeks which really helps motivate you.
> 
> As the old saying
> But what you put in , is what you get out.


Thanks for this! Can you pm me details... I’m actually a man who lacks self control some of the time, that’s why when I smoked stinkies i could not control myself, I tend to do that with food also.

My weight yo-yos up and down on average 30kgs up a year and 30 kgs down. That was due to the fact that yearly I tried quitting the smokes hence the enormous weight gains.

I’ve lost 3.7kgs this week! I’ve made up my own diets over the years which work for my body, so hoping that now with this training schedule and diet alongside the fact that stinkies is no longer an option, I drop the weight and maintain it.

Additional help is always welcome though so details would be appreciated thanks

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RichJB

I'm as close to marrying Simply Cannoli as a man can get. I'm 6'3" and weigh 70kg so dieting isn't really top of my priorities. I get plenty of exercise running around in the shower to get wet.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Faizel Bhamjee

Jengz said:


> Thanks for this! Can you pm me details... I’m actually a man who lacks self control some of the time, that’s why when I smoked stinkies i could not control myself, I tend to do that with food also.
> 
> My weight yo-yos up and down on average 30kgs up a year and 30 kgs down. That was due to the fact that yearly I tried quitting the smokes hence the enormous weight gains.
> 
> I’ve lost 3.7kgs this week! I’ve made up my own diets over the years which work for my body, so hoping that now with this training schedule and diet alongside the fact that stinkies is no longer an option, I drop the weight and maintain it.
> 
> Additional help is always welcome though so details would be appreciated thanks



The main with thing weight is burning more calaries that what you consume.Also the most important factor is your diet..80% of your weight loss journey is about DIET DIET DIET...Stay away from artificial sugars..rice..patatoe..crisp..biscuits ect..eat more fruit and veggies..also try and get urself a good whey protien if you intend on hitting the gym with a good cardio workout plan..i lost 15kgs in just over 2 months...im no expert and my advice might not be that appealing but all i can say is it takes discipline and consistency...you see results...good luck bro

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jengz

Faizel Bhamjee said:


> The main with thing weight is burning more calaries that what you consume.Also the most important factor is your diet..80% of your weight loss journey is about DIET DIET DIET...Stay away from artificial sugars..rice..patatoe..crisp..biscuits ect..eat more fruit and veggies..also try and get urself a good whey protien if you intend on hitting the gym with a good cardio workout plan..i lost 15kgs in just over 2 months...im no expert and my advice might not be that appealing but all i can say is it takes discipline and consistency...you see results...good luck bro


Thanks bro, ya in the past I trained quite consistently, I generally use Optimum nutrition gold standard whey protein, but with vaping the budget will not be able to afford such.

Gonna work on my eating habits till I drop about 10 then get into sweight training again, cardio is going good so far, will keep the progress updated, and send some motivational pics if there’s any other capers wanting to join me on this transformation

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jengz

RichJB said:


> I'm as close to marrying Simply Cannoli as a man can get. I'm 6'3" and weigh 70kg so dieting isn't really top of my priorities. I get plenty of exercise running around in the shower to get wet.


What is this simply cannoli u speak of?


----------



## RichJB

This.


----------



## TheV

Jengz said:


> What is this simply cannoli u speak of?


I believe this is what @RichJB is referring to:
Simply Cannoli


----------



## TheV

RichJB said:


> This.


I tasted this when @Tanja made it ... a definite winner!
It is on my list for the next mixing session

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tanja

TheV said:


> I tasted this when @Tanja made it ... a definite winner!
> It is on my list for the next mixing session


Ooohhhh yes... that was very nice! Still in the steeping cupboard though... 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jengz

TheV said:


> I believe this is what @RichJB is referring to:
> Simply Cannoli


Oh no! Only have 2 of those concentrates


----------



## RichJB

The longer you leave it, the better it gets. I had some at four months once. Next level juice.


----------



## TheV

Jengz said:


> Oh no! Only have 2 of those concentrates


You're thinking about it the wrong way ... oh yes! I only need 4 of those concentrates!  haha


----------



## Tanja

RichJB said:


> The longer you leave it, the better it gets. I had some at four months once. Next level juice.


I doubt I will be able to wait that long... will give it a month... 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Jengz

TheV said:


> You're thinking about it the wrong way ... oh yes! I only need 4 of those concentrates!  haha


Haha not when you already deciding what to drop for this months purchase because you are over budget

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tanja

Jengz said:


> Haha not when you already deciding what to drop for this months purchase because you are over budget


Hahaha... the struggle is real!

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## TheV

Jengz said:


> Haha not when you already deciding what to drop for this months purchase because you are over budget


I hear you man. Was just teasing. Add it to the list and figure out when it fits in to the budget next


----------



## CMMACKEM

I wish I could thank someone. After quiting the cancer sticks and vaping since October, I am super fit again, cardio is at its best levels in a long time.

I may even grapple again.

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Jengz

RichJB said:


> This.


Is it worth me getting the 3 flavours I need for this? I’m quite a fan of desserts and bakeries, about to place an order and from my list I just need to add 3


----------



## Tanja

Jengz said:


> Is it worth me getting the 3 flavours I need for this? I’m quite a fan of desserts and bakeries, about to place an order and from my list I just need to add 3


Well... I took a sneak taste of it right after I made it and I got really excited... it was already very good... I'm sure it will be amazing after a month of steeping... 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## RichJB

Nonna's Cake and Joy aren't staples for DIY so it can wait a bit. Rather get flavours that are used more widely first.


----------



## Tanja

RichJB said:


> Nonna's Cake and Joy aren't staples for DIY so it can wait a bit. Rather get flavours that are used more widely first.


The voice of reason... 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jengz

RichJB said:


> Nonna's Cake and Joy aren't staples for DIY so it can wait a bit. Rather get flavours that are used more widely first.


Yeah those are the only two I actually need...I have everything I need for some of your simple recipes besides the flv honey&milk. Just wanna ask, is cap super sweet necessary if I a have sweetener by tfa? hahaha this fitness thread has turned into a diy thread again!


----------



## Jengz

Why is there so much variety!!! I caaaant man


----------



## RichJB

You don't need Cap SS if you have TFA Sweetener. Just remember that TFA is quite a bit weaker. So if a recipe calls for 0.5% Cap, use 1% TFA.


----------



## Jengz

RichJB said:


> You don't need Cap SS if you have TFA Sweetener. Just remember that TFA is quite a bit weaker. So if a recipe calls for 0.5% Cap, use 1% TFA.


Legend! Thanks again!


----------



## Jengz

Just an update, 1.5 months since I started training and eating healthy and 3.5 months off the stinkies and I’m almost 16kgs down with the two oceans half marathon in sight!

Vaping has really allowed me to get back into shape and afford me the opportunity to enjoy training again, no tough coughs to deal with or feeling ‘lam’ anymore!

Keep on vaping on!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 8


----------



## Silver

Jengz said:


> Just an update, 1.5 months since I started training and eating healthy and 3.5 months off the stinkies and I’m almost 16kgs down with the two oceans half marathon in sight!
> 
> Vaping has really allowed me to get back into shape and afford me the opportunity to enjoy training again, no tough coughs to deal with or feeling ‘lam’ anymore!
> 
> Keep on vaping on!



That is amazing @Jengz !
Congrats!


----------



## Hooked

Jengz said:


> Just an update, 1.5 months since I started training and eating healthy and 3.5 months off the stinkies and I’m almost 16kgs down with the two oceans half marathon in sight!
> 
> Vaping has really allowed me to get back into shape and afford me the opportunity to enjoy training again, no tough coughs to deal with or feeling ‘lam’ anymore!
> 
> Keep on vaping on!



@Jengz Wow! That's impressive!!


----------



## HPBotha

....maybe i am missing something... but 3 years and seven months later i am still as rotund as i was when i started vaping....

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4 | Can relate 2


----------



## Jengz

Another update on my journey. Had an epic outdoors holiday in the cape doing a lot of hikes and surfing. Felt a huge difference as this was my first real holiday since I’ve been off the stinkies! 

Hikes were done with a lot more ease, breathing was an absolute breeze, I could be on the water surfing for much longer periods of time, until I needed nicotine of course. Overall I am so pleased with how my fitness and health have improved since I started vaping.

A small pic of before and after, I still have a good 12 Kgs to lose before I am at my goal but 22kgs down and loving life! Looking forward to getting some goodies from @Bumblebabe soon! 



Happy vaping!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 7


----------



## Hooked

Jengz said:


> Another update on my journey. Had an epic outdoors holiday in the cape doing a lot of hikes and surfing. Felt a huge difference as this was my first real holiday since I’ve been off the stinkies!
> 
> Hikes were done with a lot more ease, breathing was an absolute breeze, I could be on the water surfing for much longer periods of time, until I needed nicotine of course. Overall I am so pleased with how my fitness and health have improved since I started vaping.
> 
> A small pic of before and after, I still have a good 12 Kgs to lose before I am at my goal but 22kgs down and loving life! Looking forward to getting some goodies from @Bumblebabe soon!
> 
> View attachment 119367
> 
> Happy vaping!



@Jengz That's a tremendous achievement! I take my vape off to you!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------

